# Boarding Stables in NJ



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My boyfriend and I are thinking about moving our horses to a new barn where there isn't so much bullsh*t going on. I have done some searching, but only came up with a few (under $500/month) that looked decent and had what we wanted, but I wanted to know if there are more stables not listed online or i overlooked them. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

What area of NJ are you looking in? I know a great place in Newton, NJ that I used to board at before moving to MD.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in sussex county. Like 10 min. from newton.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Sunset Stable

Newton, NJ 07860

(973) 579-2283

The guy who runs the stable, his name is Mark. Really nice guy.
He took great care of my horse Cocoa when I was there.
If you get to talk to him, please mention Kim and Cocoa, I am sure he will remember us.

Let me know if you go check the place out... its breathtakingly beautiful. When I was boarding there, about 5 yrs ago, the board was around 200.00


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG thank you so much Kim. I've been looking for stables near or in Newton because that's where they are currently boarded (maybe you've heard of spring valley farms). I will definately call the guy or maybe drive by and see the place. Thank you so much!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck and please let me know how it goes. It was a great place when I was there. But like I said, its been 5 yrs now that we are down in MD. 

Cocoa was so happy there, as was I. There were even some nice trails to ride on.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

was there an indoor ring? And were they turned out individually or in groups or pairs. Where I currently am, they are turned out individually and they don't have much room to run.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

There was not an indoor riding area, but there is an outdoor riding ring. Last time I was there, there was 2 very very large pastures (about 15 - 20 acres each) where the horses get turned out to. He had 5 horses in one pasture and 10 in another.

Lots of room.

Its on Fairview Hill Rd in Newton.

There is also another stable across the road from it just in case you want to check out both of them.

Take Rt 94 and turn onto Fairview Hill Rd
You cant miss the stable.... and there should be a small sign out front of the gate.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you so much! I'll definately drive by/stop in or call. Thank you so much for mentioning this!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I ran across this ad and thought I would mention it to you in case you are still looking for a place

http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/local/farm-directory/l261484


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you so much! I'm looking into it.


----------

